# Bazooka skip



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an older tape tech bazooka which skips every once and a while , I have rebuilt it didn't seem to do any good even sent it in came back with the same problem ,, any suggestions it is real irritating:furious: . I do run a northstar also which i like it is very smooth and runs great but would like to get the old tape tech running again..


----------



## jim (Sep 21, 2008)

to figure out this one a guy would have to know exactly what you mean by "skipping" Funky cluth, pumping in air, while loading. drive chain slipping, inside cable, loose plug, etc. If it is air and your tube is fine, could it be your pump? Try and define skipping.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

jim said:


> to figure out this one a guy would have to know exactly what you mean by "skipping" Funky cluth, pumping in air, while loading. drive chain slipping, inside cable, loose plug, etc. If it is air and your tube is fine, could it be your pump? Try and define skipping.


Not the pump it seems that the clutch slips ( misses a heartbeat ), I have replaced the spring but it still seems to jump every once and a while so maybe it is a funky clutch...... there is also a very minor dent in the tube and i mean very minor can't say for sure if it catches as the plug goes down i guess more investigating huh? Thanks something to think about.:thumbsup:


----------



## tanker300 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sounds like your drive dog that sits inside main sprocket is slipping over the stops built in sprockets, you may just need a stronger drive dog spring here http://www.drywallzone.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1800


----------



## 1wallboardsman (Feb 20, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Not the pump it seems that the clutch slips ( misses a heartbeat ), I have replaced the spring but it still seems to jump every once and a while so maybe it is a funky clutch...... there is also a very minor dent in the tube and i mean very minor can't say for sure if it catches as the plug goes down i guess more investigating huh? Thanks something to think about.:thumbsup:


If you have replaced the drive dog spring, the dent would be the thing to investigate, it doesn't take much of a dent to hang up the plunger.

Also, check your rollback brake, if it has a wear cut in it, you might be rolling back a little at each cut. Does it happen more on angles?

Often the roll back brake gets replaced, but never the anvil that it sits on. But the roll back brake will wear into that anvil over the years, and there could be too much wear there also. If your clicker is very quiet, and you have a good toothy drive wheel, check the roll back brake and the anvil it sits on.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Good points , thanks for all the advice from everyone .....


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey have you fixed it, I just noticed the same thing. I too have an older Tape-Tech Bazooka, with a small tiny dent. I notice it skips and something if your try turning that dia on it, its hard to move.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4 (Jul 25, 2012)

joepro0000 said:


> hey have you fixed it, i just noticed the same thing. I too have an older tape-tech bazooka, with a small tiny dent. I notice it skips and something if your try turning that dia on it, its hard to move.


the dent is most likely your problem, a good repair shop can remove the dent, other shops can replace the tube

you may also want to clean pushrod, inside the cable drum shaft (where the pushrod goes), clean the tube thoroughly and check the plunger cup assembly


----------

